# RB S12



## draconis (Oct 4, 2006)

Exterior




























Interior
- A/F gauge, Boost gauge on A-pillar
- Apexi AFC Neo on windshield above driver




























The money shots - ENGINE!!!


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

OMG that is a sick sick car. Must be hella fun to drive
=)

D


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

is that an RB20 or 25?


----------



## draconis (Oct 4, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> is that an RB20 or 25?


20... LOL If you look under my name at the car I own, it says rb20. LOL Something I dont even look at myself.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

lol, didn't even notice that. really nice car though.


----------



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW........................


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

=0


Aww shit.... now I have to go change myself


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Bad ass!!!


----------



## killerbracing (Oct 8, 2006)

That is SIKK!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nice car, whats it put down?


----------

